# Braga book club!



## oneiric_eye (Nov 13, 2019)

*BRAGA BOOK CLUB welcomes all aficionados of literature! Bem-vindos/as! 

INFO ( format, location, scheduling, sign-up etc ): google 'Braga Book Club' 

Our launch: SATURDAY 30 NOVEMBER 2019, 3 - 5 PM

We meet for PLEASURE, as gourmets: savoring words, feasting on pages, sharing a delectable banquet for the mind and senses.

The scope is INTERNATIONAL. FICTION ( novels, short stories, poetry ) and NON-FICTION ( biography, history, psychology, essays etc ) WELCOME. A THEME is often selected.

Gatherings - in ENGLISH - take place at a local café in Braga:
the LAST SATURDAY AFTERNOON of the MONTH ( 3 - 5 pm ), excl holidays.*


----------

